# Barista Express - Manual pulls still stop without that last button press



## oktapod (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi all. Trying to diagnose what's up with my BE (see my other topic) but to be more specific, I thought maybe separating this into another question would be worthwhile.

Basically, regardless of whether I use manual pull mode, the BE stops without me having to press the button.

Could I be doing something wrong? Here's how I do a manual pull:

With freshly ground coffee (for double shot) in portafilter, locked in place as normal...

1. Press and hold the double button (in my case I time about 7 or 8 seconds)

2. Release after those 7/8 seconds

...and then the BE will pull a shot but stops automatically around 15 seconds later. Measured volume is around 60ml, which makes me wonder whether it's still (somehow) in automatic mode.

This maybe isn't the end of the world, since the shot is drinkable, but definitely seems at odds with the various demos/instructions for pulling a manual shot on a BE that I've read about or watched on YouTube. Other people seem to be able to leave it doing its thing until they press that button a second time, but in my case it cuts off.

Have I missed something fundamental with my process?

Other info: it does this also with no coffee in the filter, ending up dispensing about 90ml liquid. My grind is quite fine, 18.2g of coffee, tamped accurately so that the razor just touches but not much.

Thanks.


----------



## Kyle mailer (Dec 29, 2021)

I have a very similar issue machine fairly new. I used to be able to press the shot choice button once without holding it for a set amount of seconds but since I've cleaned it for the first Time using the tablet provided & since then when I press the shot choice button it starts the water flow then cuts out, I then need to hold the the shot button for a good 8-10secs to keep the water flow going but it won't stop until I press the button again. How can I resolve this & get it back how it was before? My pressure is good & water flow is spot on. Thanks


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Kyle mailer said:


> How can I resolve this & get it back how it was before?


 Reset to default. What you're experiencing is the manual setting, that's how mine is. Press and hold programme button until it beeps 3 times. Then release the button.

Although I think the OP said they did this and it did not work. That's what it says in the manual though.


----------



## oktapod (Dec 27, 2021)

Yes, I tried this and it doesn't seem to work. I have a feeling something in the programme functionality is not behaving as it should, although after ongoing trials, experimentation and the like, I'm otherwise getting good (enough) coffee out of it. My remaining issue is trying to extend the pull time - even with fresh beans (bought yesterday, though roasted just before xmas) my pulls are too fast. I may need to adjust the inner burr.


----------



## Kyle mailer (Dec 29, 2021)

Thank you this has resolved my issue. much appreciated


----------

